# [Knight Otu] Morrus, did you get my e-mail?



## Ashardalon (Jan 30, 2002)

This is Knight Otu speaking 

I have sent you an e-mail last monday regarding my registration problems, using my e-mail adress from the university. However, I did not yet get an answer.
Was my mail lost on the way to you (This happened to me before), or did you receive it and you have just been to busy to answer me?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2002)

I lost a lot of emails this weekend - yours may have been one of them.  Try resending it.


----------



## Ashardalon (Feb 1, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I lost a lot of emails this weekend - yours may have been one of them.  Try resending it.  *




I'll resend it on monday .

I wanted to resend it today, but i did not get to the university  .


----------



## Ashardalon (Feb 4, 2002)

Ok, I've resent it.


----------

